# Least favourite Pokemon of each generation



## PageEmperor (May 17, 2020)

So what are some mons introduced in each of the 8 generations that get on your nerves, had a bad experience with, or just find it to be the ugliest thing ever? For me...

1: Voltorb. No reason, just do.

2: Delibird. I'm hoping it gets an awesome evolved form in the future but now it's way too not strong to work.

3: Banette. I've tried to like this, but it's stats are just so bad. Really slow, not good movepool, and frail too? At least it's mega looks cool and fixes it's stats a bit. Overall this gen was one of the harder ones to think of a least favourite for.

4: Really don't know.

5: Mienshao. I hate it, it hate it with the passion of a thousand burning suns. There is nothing that will ever make me like this stupid, STUPID waste of space. In my X nuzlocke, it of course had to set up during my Aerodactyl's flying turn and of course Fly missed and it lands a crit. Fuck, FUCK Mienshao. If this thing stops showing up in future pokedexes I will be very glad. And of course, guess who literally never got a single other flyer as a first encounter, so had to cheat in order to progress? I also hate this thing for killing my Toxicroak too after that but that's not the point. FUCK this stupid fighter thing.

6: Klefki literally has no reason to exist. Other than somewhat being good in competitive from what I've heard, I've always found it to be pointless. I also think it has a bad design, but not because it's a living keyring, but the design itself bugs me. What is with the drop on it's chin? Is it a beard? What is with that mouth? Are the keys part of the body? There is just so much wrong with it's design. If I could change it, I would suggest it basically being the face on one of it's keys. I also found it really bad and disappointing to use in regular play but that's just me.

7: Brionne. BIG surprise, the middle stage of my favourite starter is my least favourite specific stage of any starter. It has to be one of the ugliest middle stages in the game. First off, it just looks really awkward when compared to Popplio being cute and Primarina being cute and badass. Secondly, this thing doesn't even look like a creature from the games, moreso an educational game mascot reject. Lastly, just everything about it's design just turns me off.

8: Why does Stonjourner exist, again? I tolerated it at first, but now I think it is tied with the keys for the most pointless and redundant creature in the series thus far. Awful design too. Why do we need some weird ass rock... thing? Yeah. I'm not even going to bother using one to see if there is anything good about it. Good thing I have no idea where to find one.

Regional variant: I. LOATHE. Alolan Persian. It is the dumbest, ugliest, most moronic, most HORRIBLE thing ever implemented in the game. I's stupid smug face, it's enormous head, that punchable face, that fact that it's just a recolour of Persian without those bad features... UGH.

Now, before you ask, I literally have nothing against the original Persian, in fact, I've actually grown to really like it as of late after just using 2 really awesome ones in a few recent nuzlockes I've done. I really don't think it's bad at all, but the Alolan version... NO. FUCK the Alolan version.

The biggest problem of all is that I can't take it seriously. It doesn't look like something I want to train and become useful, it looks like some incredibly stupid and smug assdick that wants the user to be trolled by having it around. Just... FUCK Alolan Persian. I hate it, I will NEVER use one, and will ALWAYS implement a rule in my nuzlockes to always skip it's line if it were my first encounter. SCREW that thing.

So out of all these choices, Alolan Persian is my least favourite. I loathe it with every fiber and orifice on my body. Just it's horrendous design makes me rage. For a least favourite that isn't an alternate form, pretty much a 3-way tie between Stonjourner, Mienshao, and Klefki.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 17, 2020)

Bro, are you ok? Do you need to talk to someone?


----------



## PageEmperor (May 17, 2020)

Yes, I’m 100% calm, what’s wrong?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 17, 2020)

Just seems like a particularly aggressive topic for someone to make without even introducing themselves, is all!


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 17, 2020)

Kanto: Probably Weezing and Muk. Gross xD; The pre evos are sorta cute, though, so I don't hate them as much :P

Johto: I gotta say I agree with Butterfree......Kingdra's rather gross xP EDIT: *I'm also gonna add teddiursa to this list.* the pokemon anime made me kind of hate Teddiursa, because it used it as a symbol that cuteness can be evil. Which triggers me loads. I actually might dislike teddiursa the most in johto, actually....in a way, i wonder if its even one of my overall least favorite pokemon. cos of that triggering episode o-o;

Hoenn: Sableye. They remind me of the villians from a series I despise D:

Sinnoh: Actually I probably like everyone in Sinnoh I think lol. Even Darkrai, kinda.

UNOVA: Hmn....not really sure here either.

Kalos: *Dragalge.* I won't get into the details xP

Alola: I dislike Rowlet I think. He reminds me of a person who betrayed me. They liked him a lot, and he's not very cute to me.

I don't hate Lillie due to that person, though (even though they're a huge Lillie fan). I think I relate to Lillie a bit too much, and I like blonde characters in general.....so yeah. And Lillie actually IS cute, unlike Rowlett. Rowlett is gross imo.

and

Galar: Cramerent. That thing FREAKS me out. I mean....whats its eating in one of its sprites o___o;;; nightmare fuel for a vegetarian, especially, nuff said. Annnnd thats a favorite Pokemon of mine being abused by it...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

Well, i'll jump on this bandwagon, along with all my optimism and positivity.


*Gen 1
Least Favorite*: Spearow/Fearow. I don't like the designs sorry. 
*Favorite*: Mew. It's so cute ^v^
*Runners up for favorite*: Gengar, Dragonite, (Alolan) Raichu, (Alolan) Ninetales, Charizard.

*Gen 2*: 
*Least Favorite:* Teddiursa/Ursaring. Just not my style.
*Favorite: *Furret or Ampharos
*Runners Up For Favorite:* Kingdra, Crobat, Tyranitar, Jumpluff, Mantine.

*Gen 3
Least Favorite:* Volbeat/Illumise. They're cute i guess? Idk there nothing special.
*Favorite: *Altaria
*Runners up for favorite: *Gardevoir, Rayquaza, Absol, Chimecho, Metagross, Nosepass.

*Gen 4
Least Favorite: *Pachirisu (This is pettier than most reasons, but my enemy loves pachirisu, plus i never liked it to begin with).
*Favorite: *Togekiss, Lucario and Loppunny
*Runners Up for favorite: *Roserade, Drifloon, Lumineon, Probopass, Rotom.

*Gen 5
Least Favorite: *Swoobat. Is my least favorite of all. I also dislike the elemental monkeys.
*Favorite: *Leavanny/Jellicent
*Runners Up for Favorite: *Volcarona, Mienshao, Joltik, Garbodor, Reuniclus.

*Gen 6
Least Favorite: *Volcanion. 
*Favorite: *Diancie/Carbink or Talonflame.
*Runners Up for Favorite: *Noivern, Goodra, Klefki, Hawlucha, Dedenne, Sylveon.

*Gen 7
Least Favorite: *None really.
*Favorite: *Pyukumuku
*Runners Up for Favorite: *Primarina, Crabominable, Lycanroc, Rimbombee, Toxapex, Lurantis, Tsareena, Comfey, Mudsdale, Mimikyu, Tapu Koko, Poipole, Marshadow.

*Gen 8 
Least Favorite: *None Really.
*Favorite: *Hatterene or Snom
*Runners Up for favorite: *Runergius, Perrserker, Alcremie. Actually all of them, i just like those ones the best.

Regional Variant?
Favorite: I like all of them. Ninetales and Perrserker and Runerigus are fun!
Least Favorite: I don't really have one but i guess grimer isn't anything really special.

Anyway, i also want to say one thing.


PageEmperor said:


> no reason to exist


i don't quite agree with this. Actually i don't one bit. Everyone has their own favorite pokémon, and it's special to everyone. You might not like klefki or mienshao, but i love them! I might not like swoobat or spearow, but it doesn't mean i wish they'd stop existing. Most people hate crabominable, which i love. So i think that even if you personally dislike a pokémon, it should still exist. Also klefki is so cute how dare you :P
I do also agree with bluwiikoon, this is kinda negative for a first post. 
and...
 Welcome! I get it, some people have rough days xD i do too.



Spoiler: Kind of off topic-ish?






LadyJirachu said:


> Galar: Cramerent. That thing FREAKS me out. I mean....whats its eating in one of its sprites o___o;;; nightmare fuel for a vegetarian, especially, nuff said. Annnnd thats a favorite Pokemon of mine being abused by it...


Also for the record it's pokedex entry states that it always spits pikachu out. Plus pokémon are used to battling, so pikachu probably gets out without a scratch.


----------



## M&F (May 17, 2020)

I have decided to approach this question... systematically, _scientifically_, so to say, by using the favorite Pokémon picker to pick my least favorites. here's the result, gen by gen

salt ahoy, you have been warned



Spoiler



GEN I: Pikachu
see, I _like_ Pikachu actually, but -- call it nostalgia or whatever, I simply don't dislike a single Gen I Pokémon. not a single one. some of them are on the bland side, but they're all well designed. that said, though, I love Raichu, it's easily one of my most favorite Pokémon, and Pikachu constantly makes that life impossible to live. so I am saddling it with the dishonor, however I might main it on Smash or adore its cosplays

GEN II: Blissey
on the other hand, though, in Johto it gets a little bit tricky to pick one. like damn, I don't know what happened to this one, where a bunch of interesting mon turned up on the beta but the final product consistently features some of the most uninteresting, most watered-down designs of all time in the franchise. however, towering above every baby Pokémon, lies ms. unecessary evolution herself. forreal, name one thing that Blissey adds to the line, other than the ability to abuse Eviolite

GEN III: Castform
sorry, Castform, you tried. your gimmick is super cool, albeit highly impractical. regardless, your basic forme looks like it'd normally be seen dangling from the bumper of a truck

GEN IV: Heatran
why is this thing a legendary. and why is it so preposterously overpowered

GEN V: Palptioad
picking between this one and the kami trio was tricky, but I've made my final decision. you know when people get tired of seeing a certain type combination all the time, like say, fire/fighting? I don't think enough people put _water/ground_ on blast for being a mechanically interesting combo that got a whole lot less interesting by having a new entry added to it for four consecutive gens. and while wooper, mudkip and shellos were at least interesting and nice-looking mon, I simply cannot stand looking at this dumb creature or its pre-evolution

GEN VI: Volcanion
this is one gen where I almost don't seem to outright dislike any of the new mon, like gen I; methinks that they decided to unload all of the bad design decisions at that point on megas instead- ahem. unfortunately, though, one stands out of the nest, and it's this wonky thing that just makes me wish something better had gotten to work with the whole steam gimmick

GEN VII: Bewear OR Zeraora
I have proven unable to pick just one here, alas. it's mostly because they're very distinguished types of bad, though. Zeraora is an offensively bland furrybait mon, but Bewear is just so much uncanny valley. seriously, have you ever seen one from the back?

GEN VIII: Alcremie, Coalossal, Obstagoon
this gen is a new low on Pokémon designs, though, and accounts for the majority of the candidates I had running on the picker. I've narrowed it down to these three, but I still can't decide who I hate the most. is it Moe Slurpuff? is it the final death of Rolycoly's interesting concept into a thing that just looks entirely like a second Aggron? or is it the part where the lovely concept of punk rock zigzagoon/linoone doesn't quit while it's ahead and instead turns into this horrible, unecessary thing? how could I ever pick just one? and still, I'd like to give props to some of the most persistent runner-ups in Greedent, Bolthund, and Stonjourner


----------



## Eifie (May 17, 2020)

Oooh! I love shitting on things other people like! Okay, let me give this a try. I remember when we used the favourite Pokémon picker for this a while back, but have mostly forgotten my results, so I'm gonna do it again.

*Generation 1*: I don't really have any strong feelings, but I ended up with the two cocoons because they're just boring...

*Generation 2*: This was also hard... I ended up stuck between Granbull, Stantler, and Dunsparce. Also because they're boring, and in Granbull's case especially, ugly.

*Generation 3*: cocoons again lol

Okay, now we're getting to the real shit.

*Generation 4*: delet Lopunny. also Purugly and Kricketune. honourable mention for Bastiodon.

*Generation 5*: monkeys, Timburr line, Druddigon, Beartic. there are too many doodz...

*Generation 6*:


Eifie said:


> why would anyone want a Bunnelby


answer: no one, because it evolves into Diggersby. Dedenne is also boring, and Carbink.

*Generation 7*: why is Pheromosa. I don't like Guzzlord or Celesteela or Xurkitree or Buzzwole or Toxapex much either.

*Generation 8*: There is no Dubwool in Sword And Shield. I also don't like Grimmsnarl.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 17, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Lopunny


GASP



Eifie said:


> and Carbink.


AND CARBINK!?


----------



## PageEmperor (May 18, 2020)

Yeah, maybe I should tone down on the ‘shouldn’t exist’ part.

and yeah, don’t get too riled up by my original post. I am completely, completly content with any of you liking anything I mentioned. I mean a few mons I do like were brought up here but I don’t care. This should be put up just in case anybody here happens to be ‘turned off’ by any post mentioning something they like.

And yes, for the reference, except for a few parts, the rage in my original post is also mostly exaggerated for comedy.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

I don't take any offense to any of that stuff (I mean kind of, but it is joking)! :D it's fine for people to have dislikes and likes and now i kinda see where your coming from with the comical exaggeration.



Spoiler



Klefki for life!


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

no Pokémon besides Wooloo has a reason to exist, so


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

Eifie said:


> no Pokémon besides Wooloo has a reason to exist, so


I'm not saying your wrong, but...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

Wooloo isn't the *only* good pokémon.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

Wooloo is a great pokémon though. I don't like wooloo any less than my very very favorites (Except for snom Snom > Wooloo).


----------



## Novae (May 18, 2020)

the only pokemon I will admit to disliking are zigzagoon and bruxish (also some UBs but I'd rather pretend they don't exist)

that said I might make a full list if I feel like bothering to look up lists


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

z-zigzagoon ;_;

not that any other pokemon besides Wooloo needs to exist, but... Barfie ;_;


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

lol i need to get back to playing mystery dungeon.


----------



## Novae (May 18, 2020)

look the first ever nuzlocke I did I caught like 4 of them in a row then my team got swept


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

Mist1422 said:


> look the first ever nuzlocke I did I caught like 4 of them in a row then my team got swept


ouch, zigzagoon isn't very strong i guess. The first nuzlocke i did my team got swept by a snorlax, and i don't love snorlax..


----------



## mewtini (May 18, 2020)

i love this thread so much. thank you for creating it. this is exactly the shared negativity that i needed
to be quite honest i just like earlier generations more than some later ones so there's some strong bias there

*gen i:* lickitung!!! stupid fool. honorable mention to the nidofamily tbh tho

*gen ii:* dunsparce, snubbull line, and forretress (no offense to the lovely tcodf user here by the same name)

*gen iii:* cocoons lmao. plusle/minun (sorry), luvdisc, salamence pre-evs

*gen iv:* bidoof line (classic), tangrowth, HEATRAN, i want to say kricketune but i like its call ;;

*gen v:* elemental monkeys straight up. also the ice creams, amoonguss, druddigon, alomomola, stunfisk

*gen vi:* quilladin, spritzee line, carbink, hoopas, the bunnelby line

*gen vii:* incineroar (mostly i feel jilted, because i like litten/torracat so much more), bruxish, the sandy boys, pheromosa, celesteela, blacephalon

*gen viii:* rillaboom (Sorry!), morpeko, grimmsnarl pre-evs, and i kinda just don't like the box legendaries lol sorry


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 18, 2020)

mewtini said:


> carbink


...*boo hoo*



mewtini said:


> plusle/minun


Also i forgot how much i dislike these.


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

mewtini said:


> this is exactly the shared negativity that i needed


----------



## haneko (May 18, 2020)

...To be honest, I find the majority of Pokemon I dislike to be forgettable, rather than something I actively hate, so I turned to the Pokedex to make these lists for the first three gens.

*Gen I*
Poliwhirl/Poliwrath. Poliwag is really cute, but I don't like its evolutions and that annoys me. I'm not fond of Shellder/Cloyster, Omastar, Lickitung, Magmar, Hitmonlee, and Hitmonchan either.

*Gen II*
Ledian (another ugly evolution for a cute Pokemon), Igglybuff, Drowzee/Hypno, Exeggutor, Hitmontop, Magcargo

*Gen III*
Loudred/Exploud - guess what I think of their pre-evolution?, Volbeat, Illumise, Solrock, Lunatone, Dusclops, Snorunt, Regice

I got bored after that, but you now know my preferences, so that's always a plus.


----------



## kyeugh (May 18, 2020)

man, this is pretty hard.  every pokémon is so good!


gonna have to be tentacool.  nothing personal, this guy just sucks balls.
kinda hard to pick here... johto has a lot of good designs i'm nostalgic for.  i guess i don't particularly care for snubbull.  i think you're supposed to find it ugly?  well, it works.
lot of ugly designs in hoenn, but silcoon/cascoon take the cake.  just pure shit honestly.  like, there are lots of good pokémon that are basically just blobs with eyes (snom, pincurchin, pyukumuku), but somehow they manage to fuck up even this very basic body plan.  irredeemable garbage tbh.
stunky.  did they really have to make its face an ass?  come on man.
pignite.  god, i want to fucking strangle pignite.  pignite looks like he says "poggers" out loud.  can't you just picture him eating a bunch of cheetos and then licking the dust off his grubby hooves with a thick, slovenly tongue?  pignite is worthless.
barbacle does not look like a pokémon to me, it looks like a weird yugioh or something.  his head is just a hand.  how the hell is he supposed to use that thing as a hand?  it's not even attached to an arm.  he'd have to get down on his knees and lean over to pick something up, except then it would just poke him in the eye.  what the fuck.  why are there so many hands anyway?
its god awful competitive presence probably wouldn't ruin toxapex for me by itself, but unfortunately it also looks stupid.
this is hard.  i really love a lot of gen 8 pokémon, but when they miss, they _really_ miss. i won't list off all the guys i don't like, because none of them lay a fucking finger on sandaconda, whose fecality speaks for itself. seriously, how am i supposed to believe that at no point in the design process did anyone go "wow, this thing we are making actually literally looks like poop, and a butthole." christ.
and that's it!  almost every pokémon is perfect and beautiful, but sometimes they just really fuck up.  oh, to watch the life bleed from the eyes of a quilladin...


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 25, 2020)

Evil people liking cute pokemon like pachirisu should drop dead, if you ask me. Mean people liking cute things triggers me BADLY btw, pachirisu is actually one of my favorite sinnoh pokemon...screw that person SO much......<///3

Also, *I actually forgot I dislike teddiursa a bit,* cos of how bad it made cuteness look in that one pokemon anime ep....*cringes*


----------

